# Brielle fishing



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Going out for blues in a couple weeks in brielle on a boat. Is there any other fish that might be biting from shore and where would be the best spot to fish from. Thanks alot


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

You can fish the wall on the inlet, you can catch fluke, blues, stripers, seabass and tog. If you walk out on the jetty at the end of the inlet, casting out towards the beach on the Point Pleasant side will get you stripers blues and fluke..


----------

